# MRV with Wireless Connection to Internet



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My friend had D* installed this past weekend but the installer left without installing the cinema connection kit. So he wants to get the kit but he's wondering if there is a wireless option. His router is in his office on the same side of the room as his desk but on the opposite side from the coax for D*. He doesn't want to do any attic work nor run a cable across the room. So he wants a DECA unit that plugs into a wireless adaptor. I suppose he could get the cinema connection kit & plug that into a wireless bridge.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You could connect the broadband DECA to a wireless adaptor as you suggested or a homeplug powerline adaptor would work too.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, DECA adapter (no need for the Cinema Connection Kit) and wireless bridge will work just fine.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Yup, DECA adapter (no need for the Cinema Connection Kit) and wireless bridge will work just fine.


He should be able to get the DECA adapter at Solid signal, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> He should be able to get the DECA adapter at Solid signal, right?


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

Or:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

and

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=874409002374

Or even:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=DECA&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Yup, DECA adapter (no need for the Cinema Connection Kit) and wireless bridge will work just fine.


The CCK is a DECA with the PI, both of which would be needed.

- Merg


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The CCK is a DECA with the PI, both of which would be needed.
> 
> - Merg


But I am guessing a DECA and power supply can be had for less than the CCK.

EDIT: Checking VOS's eBay link....maybe not.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> 
> Or:
> 
> ...


Or if you need a BB DECA/CCK check http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140504902235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT, I bought three of them from him and it's a lot cheaper then Solidsignal.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, y'all. I'll forward my friend the information.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> The CCK is a DECA with the PI, both of which would be needed.


There are two distinct products with the name "Cinema Connection Kit"; one HomePlug, one DECA. The DECA version is indicated by the phrase "professional installation" versus the HomePlug version indicated by "self-installation".

http://support.directv.com/app/answ...sion/L3RpbWUvMTI5Nzg2ODY5Mi9zaWQvcHo2Q0VNbWs=


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Or if you need a BB DECA/CCK check http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140504902235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT, I bought three of them from him and it's a lot cheaper then Solidsignal.


Which was about 2/3 of the way down my link


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> Which was about 2/3 of the way down my link


Yes I saw that, just want to post the specific vendor that I had delt with.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Yes I saw that, just want to post the specific vendor that I had delt with.


Which I'm sure is helpful.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> But I am guessing a DECA and power supply can be had for less than the CCK.
> 
> EDIT: Checking VOS's eBay link....maybe not.


Was just pointing out that a PI is needed with the DECA and not just a DECA itself is needed.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> There are two distinct products with the name "Cinema Connection Kit"; one HomePlug, one DECA. The DECA version is indicated by the phrase "professional installation" versus the HomePlug version indicated by "self-installation".
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answ...sion/L3RpbWUvMTI5Nzg2ODY5Mi9zaWQvcHo2Q0VNbWs=


The self-install CCK is not a HomePlug solution. It is a wireless ethernet adapter. DirecTV does not sell the HomePlug/Powerline adapters anymore.

Plus, the page specifically points out that if you have WHDVR service that you need to use the Professional Installation version, so there should not be any confusion to a customer as to what is needed.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The self-install CCK is not a HomePlug solution. It is a wireless ethernet adapter. DirecTV does not sell the HomePlug/Powerline adapters anymore.
> 
> Plus, the page specifically points out that if you have WHDVR service that you need to use the Professional Installation version, so *there should not be any confusion to a customer as to what is needed.*
> 
> - Merg


!rolling

CCK non DECA is one thing and CCK for DECA is another, but "good luck" knowing this from their site. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> !rolling
> 
> CCK non DECA is one thing and CCK for DECA is another, but "good luck" knowing this from their site. :lol:


I was just pointing out that a customer who goes on-line and wants to order the CCK, that they explain pretty well as to what they need to purchase...










I think that's pretty self-explanatory.

If the user calls up and asks for a CCK, the CSR should be able to order the correct component depending on if the customer has MRV or not.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I think that's pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> If the user calls up and asks for a CCK, the CSR should be able to order the correct component depending on if the customer has MRV or not.
> 
> - Merg


Not to pick on you, but....
If the customer knows then yes, but if the customer is merely checking the website and then wanting to do a DIY, they're not going to know squat.

It would have been better [IMO] to have two differently named CCKs, especially for those posting here wanting to know.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Not to pick on you, but....
> If the customer knows then yes, but if the customer is merely checking the website and then wanting to do a DIY, they're not going to know squat.
> 
> It would have been better [IMO] to have two differently named CCKs, especially for those posting here wanting to know.


I don't disagree with using two different names. But I would at least think that a customer would know if they have WHDVR service or not, especially if they are going to DIY.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I would at least think that a customer would know...
> 
> - Merg


:lol:
Like they always do during a traffic stop, right? :lol:

I guess the point here is that we've had to field questions here about them before, so it isn't "that clear".


----------



## dieguy (May 27, 2008)

Can someone post a diagram for MRV and cinema on the same network. Sorry but I'm somewhaT CONFUSED. A picture is worth 1,000 words!
Thank you in advance. or post a link for the diagram


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dieguy said:


> Can someone post a diagram for MRV and cinema on the same network. Sorry but I'm somewhaT CONFUSED. A picture is worth 1,000 words!
> Thank you in advance. or post a link for the diagram


Here's a basic:


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

What if you don't have a separate coax to go to the DECA for the internet connection. My friend has one coax coming into the office & that goes to the H24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> What if you don't have a separate coax to go to the DECA for the internet connection. My friend has one coax coming into the office & that goes to the H24.


Add a 2-way green labeled splitter to feed both.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HDJulie said:


> What if you don't have a separate coax to go to the DECA for the internet connection. My friend has one coax coming into the office & that goes to the H24.


Put a green labeled 2 way splitter on the line, one goes to the H24 the other to the BB DECA unless there's an 8 way splitter in the signal path. In that case adding the 2 way may cause too much signal loss and caust eh H24 to drop off the WHDVR network.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Add a 2-way green labeled splitter to feed both.


Ok, thanks.

I saw in another thread where the person had an Apple airport connected to their modem, that in order to connect the CCK they needed either a new router (so the CCK could plug into that) or a wireless ADAPTER for the CCK. That would actually have to be a wireless bridge, right? Like this:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/D-Link+...40&skuId=9358045&st=wireless bridge&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> I saw in another thread where the person had an Apple airport connected to their modem, that in order to connect the CCK they needed either a new router (so the CCK could plug into that) or a wireless ADAPTER for the CCK. That would actually have to be a wireless bridge, right? Like this:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/D-Link+...40&skuId=9358045&st=wireless bridge&cp=1&lp=1


The wireless adapter would be one of the gaming adapters that have an ethernet connection [verses those with USB].
You link looks to be a bit of overkill.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Put a green labeled 2 way splitter on the line, one goes to the H24 the other to the BB DECA unless there's an 8 way splitter in the signal path. In that case adding the 2 way may cause too much signal loss and caust eh H24 to drop off the WHDVR network.


If the SWiM to receiver coax is 100' or less, then it should work.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Any chance there is a coax line dropped near the router?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Any chance there is a coax line dropped near the router?


Yes -- on the other side of the room . That's the problem -- he doesn't want to run a wire across the room, either through the attic or by snaking it along the baseboard & over the doorframe kind of thing.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The wireless adapter would be one of the gaming adapters that have an ethernet connection [verses those with USB].
> You link looks to be a bit of overkill.


The Linksys WGA600N or WET610N would be good.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> The Linksys WGA600N or WET610N would be good.


Just make sure to hook it up to a PC first to set up the wireless network and security information.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> The Linksys WGA600N or WET610N would be good.


Yup .. Go with one of these + the DECA CCK linked earlier and a 2-way splitter if needed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Just make sure to hook it up to a PC first to set up the wireless network and security information.
> 
> - Merg


Aren't these the adapters that can be configured through the receiver?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, there will be a wireless DECA adapter coming out, but it could be a few more months. That sounds like the perfect solution - I just have no idea on cost or timing. If Internet/VOD isn't important today, waiting is an option.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

RAD said:


> Put a green labeled 2 way splitter on the line, one goes to the H24 the other to the BB DECA unless there's an 8 way splitter in the signal path. In that case adding the 2 way may cause too much signal loss and caust eh H24 to drop off the WHDVR network.


If the receiver or DVR (e.g. HR21) required it's own DECA, would the 2-way splitter be fed by the coax pigtail of that DECA?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Aren't these the adapters that can be configured through the receiver?


It can, but that means that the user will need to re-setup the the receiver to use DECA again. In this case, it is probably just as easy to hook it directly to a PC/laptop, login to the web interface on the device and set the wireless network settings. The adapters come with a quick setup card that is pretty easy to follow along with.

If the user opts to go the receiver route, just plugging it in will start the setup process. Once done though, if the receiver is a H24/HR24, they will need to reset it to go back to using the internal DECA. If the receiver is one that uses a DECA adapter, they should just need to plug the ethernet cable from the adapter back in.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Vin said:


> If the receiver or DVR (e.g. HR21) required it's own DECA, would the 2-way splitter be fed by the coax pigtail of that DECA?


The input would be from the Sat Dish .. The two outputs would go to (1) the CCK and (2) the external DECA adapter.

The external DECA would still be powered from the receiver, so only the SAT line would be removed, replaced with the splitter and a short jumper between splitter and DECA adapter.

The CCK would require a jumper as well and then it's own power supply.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> If the receiver or DVR (e.g. HR21) required it's own DECA, would the 2-way splitter be fed by the coax pigtail of that DECA?


In this case where both the receiver & the BB DECA need to be fed by a 2-way splitter, the splitter needs to be before them so both are fed. All DECA pigtails need to be away from the splitter. One being powered by the receiver and the other by a PI.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Ahh, okay...and the BB DECA will need to be on the power passing port of that 2-way...thanks guys.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> Ahh, okay...and the BB DECA will need to be on the power passing port of that 2-way...thanks guys.


Nope, if the splitter is before the two, there isn't any DC power to be passed.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Nope, if the splitter is before the two, there isn't any DC power to be passed.


Good point...glad I asked. 

Maybe you remember from my earlier posts, I'm connecting to the internet via an ethernet switch behind my HR21 instead of a BB DECA (which is working fine, BTW) but I've since received an additional DECA and PI but wasn't entirely clear as to how to incorporate it....I think I finally got it, thanks again!


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, there will be a wireless DECA adapter coming out, but it could be a few more months. That sounds like the perfect solution - I just have no idea on cost or timing. If Internet/VOD isn't important today, waiting is an option.


Internet/VOD is not important today so I'll let him know about this. He's only interested because I told him there might be some cool features coming that can be used over a smartphone or laptop.


----------

